# Kommentare für Blogs und Videos



## Maladin (17. Juni 2008)

Ist die Kommentarfunktion für Blogeinträge und Videos deaktiviert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann nirgends lustige Testkommentare hinterlassen.

/wink maladin (Firefox 2.0.0.14 Win XP)


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2008)

Mh - dürfte eigentlich nicht deaktiviert sein. Ich setz es auf die Bugliste.


----------

